# Mosquito Lake (Urgent)



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

To all tournament directors.

Mosquito lake is a fairly descent fishery for our area but we need to help it out. At all of the weigh-ins at squito, all of the fish are let back into the state park bay. this is a very bad thing. these fish are not making it back into the lake. these fish are taking up resicence right there in the bay, and they are being caught and taken home by all of the shore fishermen. Today my dad was out, and he seen 30+ bass on a stringer and headin out. Nothin against the shore fishermen, but it is really hurtin the population and not allowing these fish to get any bigger. 

I would make a few suggestions. 1 would be to get a few boats at the end of the tournys to take as many bass as they can and take them to the middle of the lake and let them go, to give them a chance. 2 would be to let them go on the other side of the bay, the other state park bay. this way they could get out a lil easier. they can take residence in all the wood on that side and the shore fishermen have a hard time fishin that.

again i have nothin against the shore fishermen, but this is really a big problem. please take this into consideration and work something out if u can.

thnx,
Joe


----------



## Reel Man

Joe,

Did just one angler remove a stringer of 30 bass? There is a 5 fish limit in Ohio. I agree the bass should not be released in the marina area. We takes ours out into the lake during the evening tourneys held at Mosquito.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

Yea i know i fish the evening tournys as well and we usually take a few guys at the end of the night and take the fish out. My dad told the ranger what was goin on and they did write up some people for some stuff but still, we still need to give these fish a chance.


----------



## Nipididdee

What data can you provide that suggests released bass movements from this area is the cause of shore anglers catch rates? 

It is an area that this time of season typically holds many species of fish- including bass due to the deeper water/struture found there, unlike much of the reservoir. Could they have not moved into the area as opposed from out from it.

The reasearch I did earlier this year when this came up- led to a months worth of emails to and fro with a fisheries biologist at Auburn University who specifically studied post tournament release feeding and movements of released bass- he suggested otherwise when the entire picture was provided.

He strongly encouraged as little handling and transport (stress) as possible postevent- this would impact less post-tournament mortality rates which ultimately could be relative if not moreso than what is caught by shore anglers and kept. You just wouldnt see them leave home with someone else.

I feel confident that the State Park is the BEST release region for bass tournaments. It is secluded- provides extensive cover- depth- much need for recovery! It is also generally offlimits to the primary predators- BASS ANGLERS!

Keep it real Joe- if I'm wrong prove it... i'll make changes if so.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in

TeAm_BoAtBoYs said:


> To all tournament directors.
> 
> Mosquito lake is a fairly descent fishery for our area but we need to help it out. At all of the weigh-ins at squito, all of the fish are let back into the state park bay. this is a very bad thing. these fish are not making it back into the lake. these fish are taking up resicence right there in the bay, and they are being caught and taken home by all of the shore fishermen. Today my dad was out, and he seen 30+ bass on a stringer and headin out. Nothin against the shore fishermen, but it is really hurtin the population and not allowing these fish to get any bigger.
> 
> I would make a few suggestions. 1 would be to get a few boats at the end of the tournys to take as many bass as they can and take them to the middle of the lake and let them go, to give them a chance. 2 would be to let them go on the other side of the bay, the other state park bay. this way they could get out a lil easier. they can take residence in all the wood on that side and the shore fishermen have a hard time fishin that.
> 
> again i have nothin against the shore fishermen, but this is really a big problem. please take this into consideration and work something out if u can.
> 
> thnx,
> Joe


With all due respect, I'm just not buying it.


----------



## ranger487

Well we dont want to start a war here among each other but I will agree with Boatboys. I know from over the years of fishing Mosquito that the release fish stay around really well from were there released, weather its the marina,causeway,or the State Park bay for some reason they dont leave. They may be protected against tournament fisherman but not from the frying pan.  I believe that the best place for the release is to take them out or put them in the State Park bay were they can go live in the weedbeds away from the bank. This is just my opinion and I think we need to work together to fix this matter not fight about it  

Mark


----------



## newbuckeye

there was also something in BassMasters (i think) about this. The concern was also about the high mortality rate, and the people waiting at the dock to re catch them.


----------



## flounder

I would say that a wildlife officer needs to do some checking if one angler is keeping 30+ bass. The local officer needs to be made aware of these kind of happenings to check the area occasionally.

I have called in a few times about the same issues around our area when I see something out of the ordinary. I have seen follow up by the local officer also.

Boatboys, you should have your Dad call in to the local wildlife officer and describe where, when and who and ask if your local officer can stop by that area occasionally.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

flounder, My dad did tell the park ranger and he did indeed write up a few ppls for this infraction. 

nip, i do indeed agree that this bay is a great bay for bas wthout any help from tournaments releases. but, this bay is like a pond. when these fish are released they simply stay there because there is great cover. this is also the most fished bay from shore on the lake ( and the other state park bay and causeway). I have often more than i can count actually, went through the bay and simply crushed them. it was catching fish in a barrel. this is my home lake, i am on this lake more than i should be probably. i am not saying that none of these fish go back home, but i am saying that the majority do stay there.


----------



## Nipididdee

Joe- again this is subjective unscientific information you have presented. 

I catch a lot of fish elsewhere on Mosquito- should bank anglers be banned from them as well???

Bass migration- folks who keep more than their daily creel- bass living within the bay- these are all variables that are not impacted by using the bay as a release area for tournaments. These are natural-illegal-and biological occurrances- in that order.

It is an injustice to present this thread in the fashion that you originally did and still continue to do- it invites "the enemy" of non-tournament anglers and fails to shed the truth on what can positively impact and reduce post-tournament mortaility rates.

Bank anglers have a right to catch those fish- eat 5 of them a day if they choose. It very well will help with angling at Mosquito.

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711

well put nip. that bay is a place that always has fish, buti believe it's because they are resident fish. those released fish, IMO would go back to where they were originally, look at Portage as an example. The bones has a great amount of fish, but so does east. they are hauled back to turkey foot, released and make thier way back to east to be caught the next week.


----------



## ranger487

Well both of ya have good points, but there is no way that you will catch 
the number of fish in that bay without release fish from tournaments. There are some fish that leave but a bunch stay. Portage lake is a diffrent animal than Mosquito it seems that in deeper clear lakes the fish wont stick to the release areas as well as shallow water lakes. 

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee

Bless us all-

but STILL- the info everyone is presenting about post-tournament released fish movements- whether at Portage,Mosquito- wherever is simply how you feel about it and not what various data on scientific studies show.

The bottom line that I'm trying to convey is utilitarian in principle.

MORE GOOD CAN BE HAD THAN HARM , for all our desired efforts of the prosperity of bass in our reservoirs, IF as anglers and directors we focus on simple things- 2 of them

REDUCE STRESS OF HELD FISH - INCREASE OXYGEN

These two variables that we control as anglers, and those in charge of holding and releasing caught bass, ARE MOST IMPORTANT- and the data suggests that they are.

Everyone needs to get focused on personal obligations as anglers who want to reduce mortality from our events on these two simple things and forget about subjective and inaccurrate feelings.

REDUCE STRESS BY: gentle and minimal handling, use a CULL SYSTEM for easy quick access of held fish, use additives according to directions

INCREASE OXYGEN BY: CONSTANT AERATION by ANGLERS of held fish, FREQUENT WATER ECHANGES, use ice appropriately in water higher than 75 degrees, hold fish in livewells until there is room at holding tanks, USE water provided in holding tanks for your bag- 3 gallons of water(typical in a weighbag) only has enough oxygen for survival of 10lbs of fish for 3 minutes- they may look alive- but the recovery in the next 24-72 hours is DRAMATICALLY impacted by the amount of oxygen held fish receive- 

More harm is done from failing to follow above than any bank anglers can impact upon released fish in a bay!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ranger487

Nip 

Your on the ball with keeping fish alive and thats awesome.I think what they are trying to say and do is keep the bank fisherman from catching and keeping so many fish through the course of the year. If you put fish by the docks like they do and there are bank fisherman there for 3 days they will catch and keep there share of fish wich they are allowed, But if there was no fished released there they would not catch as many bass as they do. Keeping some fish will never hurt as you stated but keeping them from being easy pickins like they are can be prevented.

Mark


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

exactly ranger. I never said that i had anything against shore fishermen, they r entitled to their fair share of fish just as the rest of us. wht i am saying is that we are basicly giving these fish to them tho. i do agree that there are many "resident" fish in that bay and that it has always been one of the better bays on the lake. But i will stay by what i am saying and wht i have seen with my own eyes. we are simply stockin a pond. there is very limited access to the bay, in or out (as far as water ways) from the entrance to the end of the bay, the shores are lined with eager fishermen ready to catch our fish that we have so nicely released for them. this isnt just one or 2 days of "stocking" either, rather its every weekend for at least 2 months. it kills me 2 go out and c 30+ ppls through out the bay and each one of them have at the very least 3 bass on their stringer. from the breakwalls, to the docks, to the very back is ligned. 
just a lil math. if every one of the shore guys catch just one fish and there r 30 ppls, thts 30 fish. now take tht for a weekend, 60, and the next weekend, another 60. thts 120 bass gone in 2 weeks. one more weekend and thts up to 180. 
i do understand that the directors have a ton of things on their minds, and that one of the main things is to keep the fish alive with as little harm as possible. ha, maybe we as a fishing community should invest in a "mosquito Lake" release boat, that would stay on squito and after every tourny the fish would be driven our to the middle and dumped, lol. just a thought.


----------



## Nipididdee

Oh my God you guys are ridiculous... 

you really are perpetuating a myth and CONTINUING ON with your experiences which are subjective interpretations! They have no basis and are of personal bias. AKA as HILLBILLY TALK- DO checkout everything online about posttournament bass movements and feeding- DO talk to folks who have actually done the studies. 

The bottom line you will find with such instances as the bay used for release... we are not more powerful than mother nature- meaning it doesnt negatively impact release areas nor does benefit it- it just continues

The bass tournament release area of the bay does not impact the "quality" of that bay for bank anglers catches.

THE IMPACT we,bass anglers, can make is within our variables that we control when we hold fish- OXYGEN AND STRESS REDUCTION

Do you actually read what I have said???? It's always the late payers that cause the stirr!!!  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ranger487

Im Not Playing Anymore!!!!!!!!!! its time to go home I will be back tommarrow for somemore playtime.


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

So now ur callin me a hillbilly? lol
lol, iight iight, wht eva u say nip, nip knows best.
I have to study for a test so i cant play anymore either.
have a nice day, lol.


----------



## exexec

I believe ya all and I think tournaments should be BANNED for this very unscientific reason.  Or tournaments should be responsible to PROVE the vast majority of fish that are released LIVE. After all the resource belongs to everyone doesn't it?


----------



## Nipididdee

You both are Hillbillys- but the biggest hillbilly is one who runs bass tournaments and chews tobacco ( the epitome of a hillbilly- but NOT a *******~!)- AND PROUD!!!

I really am not trying to be my normal "right" self  It is a matter of changing the paradigms of what all bass anglers think when it comes to post-tournament mortality. The false info about release areas negatively impacts this change.

This is about the third time I have ranted similar about this topic and look to squash the "enemy" any chance that presents its self.

I REALLY want all the folks who aren't involved with tournament bass angling to not only know the truth- but get accurrate information, not to mention the benefits of bass anglers with correct knowledge about what really provides a reduction in mortality... it is essential if we are to provide for the prosperity of the sport. 

Anyone could easily read this post and inaccurrately beat us up with false info otherwise. (look at exexc below, even though he's not allowed to fish tournaments  )


There is more being done to reduce mortality rates locally than ever before- and something that was almost non-existant locally just 5 years ago. PROPER EDUCATION about mortality and natural functions of a fishery IS THE MOST IMPORTANT! It's where it all starts and.. where it all could end.

Earth Warrior~

Nip


----------



## ss minnow

Having pitched a bitch on this topic for quite some time now, and reading this fine thread, another thought did cross my mind. Let us toss out all the studies sited here for a moment and personal opinions. Let us think like a fish, both brain cells firing simultaniously. So I am HUNGRY BASS. I see food, pursue it and catch it. Low and behold I find myself in someones livewell, pampered, oxygenated, slime coat feeling good. Perhaps I am in Nips boat. Ok, tossed into the bag isn't so great, but the view is unlike any I have ever beheld. After getting weighed, it's back into the big water. Smells kinda like home, might be home, "Hey! look, my buddies!" "Everything is OK!, I made it!" Lets school up and resume where we left off.......I am still a HUNGRY BASS. Ya get where I am coming from? The fishs' journey began because of hunger, presuming that is why it used it's mouth in the first place. Time has passed and it is even HUNGRIER now. 
I am not advocating you provide 3 squares for the captive fish, but it sure might explain whats happening at the release points of these tournaments.


----------



## Nipididdee

...if all bass actively fed within 24-72 hours pre-movement and post release this indeed could be a problem. 

Released fish though are STRESSED- the more STRESSED they are, it is suggested, the more likely to stick around LONGER. The more OXYGEN they have while held- the less STRESSED they become. - AND some studies suggest- quicker and longer movements away from the release site. STRESSED fish dont like to feed. Some bass will feed in short periods postrelease- some bass wont feed for long periods days even weeks. They are not as voracious as we like to think.

The longer they stick around, the more they are STRESSED, the more likelihood they will feed near the area of release. 

Take 100% of released fish. To make it easy , 30% stay for a long period- 30% move out immediately - 30% recover slower then move away. I'll even give a 10% overall post-tournament mortality rate (but dont forget bass die on their own, from a sampling of say 300 bass, nature would have some die anyhow) - then say 33% feed in the first 3 days- the other 33 in the week- the other 33 even longer. The overall impact of those fish staying in the region and feeding is insignificant numbers wise. What is caught and kept obviously has no effect to the samplings overall or additional restrictions would've been imposed already. 

Does it assist in relocating fish- yup. Can it change fish locations-yup. Does it impact the totality of fish removed/killed-nope. Does it benefit the fishery-nope. Nature balances the transition. Pending no large kills- environmental spills, HUGE tournament mortality rates, whatever...Nature will continue it's course of life. We just gotta keep 'em alive post event!!!

The fish I catch are just scared anyhow- when they see my jig they surrender, theyre really not that hungry  

SS I thought I had a fan in you anyhow  I think I have made you angry...aint a little green fish awesome!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in

The State Park bay(s) can be hot as hell in April, May and June for catching bass but I've been through 'em later when you couldn't buy a fish. Some of those fish stay, most do not. 
I'd be more worried about the other 100 or so boats out on the lake any nice Saturday or Sunday that are just meat fish'in.
Tournaments on Mosquito are "tougher" from the standpoint you can win now in April and May with a 10lb bag and 3 1/2 kicker as opposed to five years ago when you needed 14-18lb. and a 4+ or two. You can still go out and have 20 or 30 plus fish days but the average size is smaller. There is an abundance of fish between 1 and 2 pounds. I tend to believe it's cyclical and in a few years we'll see big bags again.
I have been doing it along time on more than a few bodies of water and seen enough to know one lakes perceived problems cannot be pinned on a primary tournament release site.


----------



## exexec

Could someone (NIPPY) post all those studies that have been done and not just refer to them as if they are sacred. I have seen many many flawed studies done by people whom have a vested interested, in one side or another and therefore aren't really INDEPENDANT. Just take a look at the political polls! :T


----------



## fishin'cpl

I think this post has been taken over board. The post that started this all was about all the fish being kept.I personally saw an older man last night with a basket full of baby bass. I mean like 9-10 inchers, he said he had 9 and none looked over 12. You bet your a** the park ranger heard from me. I just think that no fish, any fish should be kept that small. So what if he got in trouble law is law and length does matter and also what about limits????? I mean do you realy think these guys that go out and catch 30 crappie,20 bluegill, or 30 bass every day are eating that much fish? Cumon dig your food stamp card out from under your work boots and leave some fish there for us all. At least be leagal.I do chew and I run a circuit and I have strong beliefs in giving the fish a fighting chance after the tournaments so if it makes me hillbilly then so be it. Studies can lean one way or another I don't want to go into that but if I were a bass I would prefer being placed in a safe spot to go on with my life than being caught again and put in a skillet. Nip one question..... how do you figure throwing them back in the other side of the state park is any more stressful than throwing them in the ramp side. I mean it's maby 20 more footsteps away , you have all those studies so can you tell me how much it would hurt them to do so? I would appreciate it and I WILL be having the fish released over there for my circuit.


----------



## Nipididdee

What I am presenting is a conglomerate of info that I started cramming way back when this issue was brought up previously in the winter. I realized at that time I hadn't the knowledge- so I gained quite a bit. I feel that important for someone getting ready to release 1000's of fish.

Seeing how I use a computer a lot (hmmmm, you can do this to exexec)... I did a search of numerous key words. Got a lot of great info. and made some awesome knowledgeable contacts specific to the topic who directly did field recent work in monitoring post tournament released fish. I indeed dont have some of the links utilized to be able to present specifically for you- but I'm sure you can get thousands hits of info. You are correct in saying some are more thorough than others- some are downright poor- some are supported with CRAZY stats. Contact the various folks on the projects you find and see what they say in response.

The bottom line is as in fishn'. Keep it simple and you will do best- therefore the encouragement of STRESS REDUCTION and INCREASING OXYGEN was overwhelmingly suggested by the folks who assisted my numerous unrelenting questions ( go figure I'd do something like that) specific to the release area found on Mosquito.

Culln' appreciates the fact that fish migrate from deeper water to shallow bays in order to spawn and all fish dont make the same skinny move at once! Isn't that possibly what is going on at Mosquito State park bay??? Go figure... he wins all the money!!!

nip


----------



## Nipididdee

ROTFLOL!

CPl- I was referring to my good hillbilly self about the chewing and directing.

The other bay (south of state park) is weedchoked and shallow with no immeditate chage in depth nearby- it goes from real skinny to skinny 20 ft out- it is genrally dirtier water- stays hot from June onward, resulting in poor oxygen. It is about as poor a spot for a recovery station that you could use minus throwing in a few gallons of gas on top.

The thread was titled as urgent and requested tournament directors to not release fish into the state park bay for reasons unfounded.

Please read all the previous posts in this thread before you say more...

Nip


----------



## ss minnow

Nip, I am not at all angry. I just really only believe what I _*know*_ to be true. Exexec does have a real good point about referencing studies. Directness in questions and answers could maintain a clarity to the debate. Remember: 47.5 % of all statistics are made up on the spot. This debate is pursued passionately on both sides. Tournament people seem to type more on the topic than non-tournament. It would seem tournament people do really care because their sport/competition depends completely on the health of the awesome green fish. It also seems that the non-tournament people want to make sure that everything that can be done, is being done.(unless they are scooping fish out at the release area) You are rightfully, extremely sensitive to the fish mortality topic because you have told me you are dedicated to it. I believe you and think that is great. It is a good thing that people can post their concerns here and have the oportunity to get an education and maybe get some resolve. By the way, congratulations. The golf course was cold saturday but nothing like the water. I was after birdies, not fish.


----------



## mikeshookset

hot golly gee this hilljack has a idea lol every one keeps talking how easy these fish are to catch why dont we all catch 5 quick ones there each time we go prefishing and drop em off in the middle of the lake on our way out?10 boats does that each morning thats 50 bass we move out of there a day 350 a week and 1400 a month. and 4200 over the months of april may and june! thats 12,600 bass over a 3 year period! any one ever take into consideration of the game refuge in the north end? this area should have bass in it and i fiqure plays a part in restolking the rest of the lake to help make up for what the shore angler takes home. now that my big mouth has opened i think i will just sit here and watch as i smoke my corn cobb pipe lmao


----------



## chaunc

I know you guys are talking about them green fish but does the same thing happen at walleye tourneys? Them fish stay there after release or what? Does it matter to anyone since they're not green.


----------



## Nipididdee

my heart is warmed SS- I appreciate the kind words. So much so I went to my other address and tried to scoop out some of the stuff here's one that caught my eye during the chilly winter: http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/water/fhp/fish/pages/reports/final/sauk_wisconsinriver.pdf

Here is some excerpts from a guy from Auburn U I referenced earlier


> My research as well as others has shown that the reservoir/lake/river
> water temperature is the largest predictor of mortality of tournament
> caught fish. The warmer the water is the more stressed the fish become
> in the live well. I would suggest adding ice to live wells, holding
> tanks, and anything else the fish are being held in. Commercial water
> treatments generally will help as well but not as much as cooling the
> water temperature. Continual aeration is also a better choice than
> using the timer on the boat at factory settings. Many times dissolve
> oxygen can get quite low with out continual aeration. Finally, decrease
> holding time and weigh-in procedures. The faster you can get the fish
> back in the water and the less you move it around the better off the
> fish will be. If you are seeing high mortalities when water
> temperatures are in the high 20's (Celsius), that is fairly common, and
> ice is the best defense[/QOUTE]
> 
> ANOTHER:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are dealing with your tournements just fine. There
> can be issues with the continual release of fish in one place. That was
> one of the main objectives of my research.
> 
> My observations would suggest that the tournament fish will exhibit some
> short-term accumulations at or near the release sight with gradual
> dispersion over a period of six months to a year. Some fish do,
> however, stay around the release area. I did not observe individual
> fishmovements, just the decreasing proportions of tagged tournament
> caught fish. The fish in my study did not leave right away but we did
> observe fish leaving the area. Movements of displaced fish are
> generally higher than those of undisplaced fish.
> 
> I would not worry too much about the bankfishermen after all they have a
> right to these fish as well, that is why there are regulations on
> harvest in place. I do not see the bank anglers as a problem. If you
> are worried about premature mortaltiy focus on pratices to decrease
> mortaltiy while in livewells and weigh-in, which I think you are doing.
> 
> I hope that this helps. My opinion is that tournaments and their
> affects on a fishery are not a good thing or a bad thing. Its just
> something we need to understand
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a tiny piece- and this one was most influential onmy decision. Please keep inmind we also have to play by State park rules and desires for the proper flow of everything which includes placement of our events by the State as opposed for desires. The state park bay I will conceed is not "perfect" due to the high volume of recreational use- but given all the variables it is the BEST realistic option for the highest survival rates for this particular venue.
Click to expand...


----------



## fishin'cpl

I have read all the posts so far.I was not aware of the fact that you chew too. Sorry I missunderstood. There is a channel in the second bay and plenty of weedbeds. I do not like to see people take bass home,but I would feel better if they weren't taking more than allowed. that is my point. As much as you try you can not stop it all, it is sad but true.And furthermore I do not think it is only limited to bass, I think that people should use more common sense in what they keep and catch em again when they are bigger. Yes the refuge is not fishable for boaters but there is no way that it would supply the whole lake with fish. I think if you look at all of the posts on here you can see that there is a love of the fish.Everyone here is concerned about them and there are good points on both sides of the arguement. I just hope everyone would encourage others to be more responsible and if someone is keeping more than there limit talk to your park ranger that is why they are there. It is not like mosquito doesn't have enough bass to go around, but if people didn't keep all these fish (more than limit) we might start to see larger fish.Also walleyes have no size limit and some of the ones that I have seen taken home are rediculously small. Anyhow squito can not have a limit on them because of the stocking program, so I've been told. Reguarding taking fish back to the main lake, we do it often I also know many people that do it also team boat boyz is one in particular. Now nip I know you probably are going to post how traumatic it is for the fish,but I do it and in my oppinion it is right.Last year there were a lot of us doing it, so how many of these fish would be in some fat guys belly if it weren't for people like me, my wife, and Joe who have released them elsewhere. I think it is safe to say we have saved a fiew and you never no on the day of the tournament when you got 20min. left and you need to get one more fish then pow there it is there is a good chance that fish is alive because one of us has spared him. Or when some little kid goes and gets his first bass, because someone has put him in that weedbed he's fishing. It's worth it to me.


----------



## Nipididdee

CPL- I think its awesome that you guys take the fish out in livewells for release- there's much praticality to it when you are talking about 10 or so boats in the middle of the week fishn as opposed to 60 or 100 on Saturday. 

Logistically it would be impossible and create a mess- the mess would also in turn result in poor handling, more stress and selfdefeating. Again- the big picture: of protocol for all folks who are using the waterway, meeting State requests,creating a smooth flow and not imposing upon others moreso than the already preceived notions by some of the haters. We also can not utilize the state docks as they are leased by paying customers- that would almost be a neccessity for such a massive undertaking.

I work with kids- these kids got Mothers. These Mothers love their kids and do ANYTHING to protect them. Often their love is ignorant, enabling and unknowing that they are doing more harm than good. When they become educated to doing things different, that start getting different results than what they always had. No different here- it's just a matter of utilizing our love with knowledge opposed to subjective passions. 

I'm done- and exhausted. Tough crowd- love ya all! Keep it simple...

Nip


----------



## BornToFish

Seems to me the real problem, is the ignorant people who are putting countless numbers of bass on stringers. It seems like there will always be those types of anglers out there, whether it's on a Lake Erie charter, or a small bay from the shoreline. I think that every single public waterway should have specific catch limits, based on that individual body of waters capacity to sustain harvesting of various species of fish. This '5' bass limit nonsense, is just another example of this states poor care, when it comes to it's fisheries. It seems we go to countless measures to insure the Canadian Geese has it's dwelling, while we don't give a rats behind about the fisheries. There is some truth about bass residing close to release sites. Some will stay, some will go, and yes, some will die as well. I say meet halfway guys. Incorporate both idealogies into a better method of release, and I think the "true" anglers, will benefit in the process.>BornToFish


----------



## Nipididdee

Born- it's not ideology- it's science. REDUCE STRESS - INCREASE OXYGEN. Let nature take it's course then.

Ohio does an excellent job of continuing to sample our public resrvoirs for propagation. The limits and restricitons imposed, specific to bass, are also working to maintain a natural balance and provide for recreation. Every State waterway indeed has restrictions (that I'm aware of) based on the data they collect. It is as important for fish to be removed by some, as it is for others to be released alive.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

I guess i started this thread just because of the ignorant people that are taking more than their share of fish out of the water. I am frustrated that these people are takin these fish and they dont realize wht they r doing. I do understand that the state has implimented the 5 fish limit so that indeed some of the fish can be taken out for the better. 
Heres my final thought on the released site. I really think that the majority of the fish head back to their "homes" within those first 2 weeks. Some stick around. indeed mother nature will take its toll on the fish and do wht she wants done. 
Bottom Line if everyone just obeyed the law we wouldnt have this stupid problem. 

-Joe-


----------



## Nipididdee

you are the man! 

Call the authorities on illegal stuff! 

Maybe we could get them to post more clearly the area about limits and size restricitions???? As well even something to ID the fish- some folks may not even know they are blackbass they are catchn'. See...back to education!!!lolol

Nip


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs

i am at mosquito alot and will c wht i can do. Joe Sofcheck (cant spell  ) runs the marina bait shop and ill c if i cant do something to do more to educate these ppls on limits and teach them some principles in the art of fishing.

good fishing to all and c ya on the water,
-Joe-


----------



## ss minnow

I so like this part of the thread. A bright future, neighbors seeing eye to eye, Lassie licking someones face.......


----------



## Nipididdee

I have laughed- I have cried- I'm ROLLING right now

...how's that go..."someones singing Lord, Kumbyah" 

- come on girl, let's go home and see Pa...great thread-

Nip


----------



## lakeslouie

That song is reserved for directors when picking tournament dates. Remember the big pow-wow!


----------



## BornToFish

This state does not truly apply near as much time or effort into our fisheries, as others such as Florida, Texas etc. Yes, there are limits, but most waters are covered with a "5" bass blanket limit. It's because the state won't take the time to do complete creel surveys of all watersheds. Look at what is happening to Lake Erie's smallmouth population. It's a crying shame. Once the best smallie fishery in the country, but now you have to go to Canada to catch the same quality of fish that was available in Ohio waters at one time. The Ohio river is the most worthless bassfishing body of water I've ever had the misfortune of fishing, and the number one reason, is pollution. The facts are obvious, but some choose to ignore them. Why worry about the fisheries, when money is coming in? Again, it's a crying shame.>BornToFish


----------



## fishin'cpl

I'm happy to see that both sides are coming together. Hopefully mosquito can put up size limit signs like milton has, but if a fiew different people bring it up we may get something done. The point is some people truly are ignorant to what the limit is and if there is nothing there to state it then common sense has to take over and we all know some people just don't have any. That was a good point to bring up if some fish arent taken then we will have even more issues. just please no one tell Chuck I said that because he would be furious. You all have no idea the great lengths that man goes through to ensure no one keeps bass. I personally have witnessed him cross peoples lines on purpose when they get one on, and almost fist fight with a wader in his territory keeping bass.HILLARIOUS right? Anyhow instead of us all arguing over what is right lets put our energy into getting some information out. By the way nip I like how you refered to bass like children, it is kinda crazy how some slimy little green thing gets all of our panties twisted. LOL----niki


----------



## Tritonman

Maybe they were crappies??????????


----------



## Tritonman

Just got off the phone with my X series partner. Told him to stay home. Don't need to pre fish squito tomorrow. Told him I just found out over the inernet where all the basses are there. Anyone know what to use in that bay????????
Again thanks!!!!!!!!Oh and Happy Easter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishin'cpl

use a pink buzz bait lol No the fish are not just on one pattern so try everthing. I fish aba and they were on hitting good like 18 limits. I could tell you what I caught them fish on and but they will change the best thing is go practice because you could be on fish one day and next day nothen. GOOD LUCK


----------



## johnboy111711

LMAO!!!!! now thats funny


----------



## Nipididdee

As much as this thread exhausts me, I gotta bat for our ODNR.

Didnt we just impose tougher restrictions on Erie smallies two years ago??? 

Case in point on their studies and following through with appropriate restrictions. I can peel out as many brown fish from Ohio waters as I can in gooseland- often bigger. 

The pollution of the rivers are more Federally regulated that what the state can control. 

ODNR does the best thing they can do best.... EDUCATION to the public.

...I really hope cpl dont cause fistfights and cross lines over a green fish!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in

Ohio fisheries managemant does a decent job when you consider the sizes of our inland lakes and the number of anglers that utilize them. The only thing I would really like to see is a catch and release only from like January to June. Going without the spring tournaments will hurt for awhile but you could still fish and I think we'd really reap the rewards down the road in terms of overall bass populations and trophy class size fish.
I have no scientific data to back me up but I will point to two other northern states in New York and Pennsylvania that have closed or catch and release seasons on bass and both boast some phenominal inland fisheries.

But then again what do I know, I'm just a "bankbeater", noth'in but twelve inchers in that skinny stuff anyhow!


----------



## Nipididdee

I didnt wanna say it...but this bankbeater agrees. I'd never cash a check then though!!! But it would help with the quality...so too does our Northern friends fisheries depts.

Ouch!...

Nip


----------



## BornToFish

You will never see a catch-n-release statewide rule. They're making to much money off of the average(bring home everything on a stringer)Joe. There are more casual fisherman out there, than conservation minded serious anglers. I think they should raise the price of fishing licenses to $500, then maybe there would be better fisheries in Ohio. Don't get me wrong there is some good fishing to be had in this state, but still not enough attention is being paid to the fish populations, and developing quality "trophy" sized fish.>BornToFish


----------



## johnboy111711

BTF, your comments are very close to what happened in europe, only the rich get to fish. I personally have kept and eaten bass, does that make me a bad person? a trophy isn't everything. I know those are your opinions, but man-o-man am I glad you aren't running the state fisheries program.


----------



## Procraftboats21

a 5 pounds bass in ohio maybe 6 or 7 years old, that same fish in florida may be 3 or 4 years old. We simply don't have the growing season in the north like the south does. Ever factor that in BTF?


----------



## lakeslouie

Cull'in said:


> Ohio fisheries managemant does a decent job when you consider the sizes of our inland lakes and the number of anglers that utilize them. The only thing I would really like to see is a catch and release only from like January to June. Going without the spring tournaments will hurt for awhile but you could still fish and I think we'd really reap the rewards down the road in terms of overall bass populations and trophy class size fish.
> I have no scientific data to back me up but I will point to two other northern states in New York and Pennsylvania that have closed or catch and release seasons on bass and both boast some phenominal inland fisheries.
> 
> But then again what do I know, I'm just a "bankbeater", noth'in but twelve inchers in that skinny stuff anyhow!


I really don't like BTF's price for a license, but he makes a very good point. There are alot of positive things we can do to make a difference. There are many fine examples on this thread. Most NE Ohios lakes are not managed for trophy fish. Some are, most are not. Maybe a closed season would help in quality and quantity of fish?  Right now we'll never know. Again education is the key!


----------



## johnboy111711

closed season may help, but I know most of the people on this thread don't have a problem going out catching nice fish and quantities of them, so if it's not broken, why fix it?


----------



## Nipididdee

Hey I thought you were stayn out of this one Louie!!! lolol  

Personally I have decided to start marketing bass skin caps- I think there is a strong base for them regionally- I intend only to use 11.5" fish caught from inside the Mosq State park ramp to further intice all the anglers already raping the region  

Nip


----------



## BornToFish

There is nothing wrong with keeping a few bass, if the body of water would benefit from the selective harvest. The problem is that many casual fisherman lump all bodies of water, and every species of fish into one big soup. There is a big difference between limiting out on panfish on most lakes, and limiting out on bass. Every fishery is different, some can sustain selective harvest, others can't. The problem is average "Joe" fisherman usually doesn't know the difference, and usually doesn't care. It's the ODNR's responsibility, as well as every conservation minded angler to spread the word. The sad thing is money talks.>BornToFish


----------



## Phil Carver

I say , break out the fillet knifes and lets have a fish fry !  Lets go fishin !


----------



## johnboy111711

phil, I'll bring the filets and two bass skin caps! what lakes would you be refering to that couldn't sustain some bass being caught and eaten? I know most of the NEO lakes couls withstand it relatively easily.


----------



## Lewzer

I'd like to see 1 or 2 lakes in Ohio that are catch and release only for bass. Like Stick Marsh/Farm 13 in FL.

Don't know whether it would work here or if we would have a bunch of stunted bass.


----------



## ss minnow

BornToFish is on the right track in that each of our smaller inland lakes can tolerate different take home limits. An optimum system may require anglers to report how many fish they have taken right at the site, as they are leaving. Limits then could be posted at the site, and adjusted up or down weekly as supply is altered. Probably impractical because most people can't even pick up trash, or identify fish, let alone count and report them. Yet it really would be an accurate way to regulate "inventory". Just an idea.


----------



## BornToFish

That sounds like the type of angler I'm referring to, minnow. They fish a few times a year, they use cheap equipment, they leave all their trash behind, and they drag anything with fillet potential home on a stringer. Oh, I forgot one other thing, the ole' forked stick in the ground. Also, they always have to build a fire, and they absolutely have to let everybody within 10 miles know when they've caught a fish. Then they run the fish home, slap in the freezer, and it never gets eaten. I know, because years ago I used to be one of those goof balls, but then I seen the light. I realized that I love to catch trophy fish, and they won't get big, if I have to kill them. I realized I fish for the thrill of the catch, not because I'm hungry. Again there is nothing wrong with harvesting fish, if it's done with common sense, and one takes into consideration the effects it would have on a particular body of water. The problem is most catch-n-eat types don't take the time to practice good judgement, they just assume that every body of water is the same, and bless God, it's there american right to take them there fish home. Who cares about trophy fish, I bought a stringer, and I'm going to use it. God, I can't wait to tell all my buddies down at the plant, about how I single handly destroyed an entire stretch of river, because I'm to lazy or to stupid to practice conservation. After all,there will be more of them there bass just swim downstream, and take those fish place. I don't care anyways, I only fish a few times a year, and I don't live around here.>BornToFish


----------

